# OMG JOHNNY DEPP A FURRY?!?



## Asswings (Jul 28, 2009)

Haha, this is a parody thread.

Okay, maybe only slightly.

 Squirrelly fursuit anyone?


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 28, 2009)

time to make a furry version of Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

Jack Sparrow, Sweeny Todd, John Dillinger, The Mad Hatter, and now a SQUIRREL!?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow jus wow


----------



## Nick (Jul 28, 2009)

Would you be surprised if he was? I wouldn't


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

True, he is with Disney. Or was... Maybe still is. I really don't know that much about him. My parents don't let me get into his movies that much. I'm a closet furry and a closet emo.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 28, 2009)

*head desks* Seriously? Seriously?


----------



## Shaard (Jul 28, 2009)

*falls off chair laughing* oh lawd


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 29, 2009)

Fake =)


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 29, 2009)

Well. That's... erm... Interesting?


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Jul 29, 2009)

was that realy him?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 29, 2009)

No one's asked him to yiff yet? This surprises me.


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 29, 2009)

If it was, then we may have a new member within the week. Whitenoise and Attaman better hire some good lawyers. XD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 29, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> time to make a furry version of Pirates of the Caribbean





XericOryx said:


> Jack Sparrow, Sweeny Todd, John Dillinger, The Mad Hatter, and now a SQUIRREL!?



Jack Sparrow could be a sparrow, Sweeny Todd could be a fox, John Dillinger could be a... hmmm... what IS a "dillinger", anyway?... and The Mad Hatter could be...?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

I respect the Balls that takes as a mainstream Celebrity. If its real that is.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 29, 2009)

Organic Sprout said:


> Fake =)




Not fake. He got in an argument with Stan Lee, too.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Jack Sparrow could be a sparrow, Sweeny Todd could be a fox, John Dillinger could be a... hmmm... what IS a "dillinger", anyway?... and The Mad Hatter could be...?


 raccoon maybe? fits with the robbing stuff


----------



## kingdomjacko (Jul 29, 2009)

It would be weird to have a furry celebrity...


----------



## Yandere (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol!! xD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 29, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> raccoon maybe? fits with the robbing stuff



Yes, thank you, that would fit.  Leaves us with trying to figure out what The Mad Hatter would be... though hares are known to get crazy in March.  But the tea party already has a March Hare in it.........   >.<

Oh, sudden inspiration!  How about a Howler monkey... orangatan... or a baboon?


----------



## hedgievamp (Jul 29, 2009)

WTF xD


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 29, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Yes, thank you, that would fit.  Leaves us with trying to figure out what The Mad Hatter would be... though hares are known to get crazy in March.  But the tea party already has a March Hare in it.........   >.<
> 
> Oh, sudden inspiration!  How about a Howler monkey... orangatan... or a baboon?


mad hatter, lets see....

how about a hyena maybe? I just see a hyena being insane and laughing


----------



## Neaus DragonFox (Jul 29, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> mad hatter, lets see....
> 
> how about a hyena maybe? I just see a hyena being insane and laughing




I agree with the Hyena thing for Mad hatter, although Generally I think Johnny Depp would make a hot hyena. lol.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 29, 2009)

You've got to admit he's got that awesome tattoo of a wolf, though.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

i bet u there are tons of furry celebs but they just hide it


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> i bet u there are tons of furry celebs but they just hide it


 [makes generic comment about fursecution and furry pride]


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 29, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> mad hatter, lets see....
> 
> how about a hyena maybe? *I just see a hyena being insane and laughing*



You're good at this...


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> i bet u there are tons of furry celebs but they just hide it



Of course - why wouldn't there be?  A fan that wrote me was a professional wrestler and a fur.  *shurgs*  I'm sure there's lots out there.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

a wrestler furry didnt see that coming o.o


----------



## Koray (Jul 29, 2009)

lol... can you imagine him in "Alice in wonderland" as the a passing giant squirell??


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

lol so funny imaginie pirates of the care bearian i no that was shit just poped into my head are they even related? care bears and disney


----------



## Leostale (Jul 29, 2009)

This is a sign of hope!!!
Furry fandom is beginning to Be come Popular!! 
In a good way or a bad way?, that is the question?


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Jack Sparrow could be a sparrow, Sweeny Todd could be a fox, John Dillinger could be a... hmmm... what IS a "dillinger", anyway?... and The Mad Hatter could be...?


 Jack Sparrow= Gemsbok
Sweeny Todd= Koala
John Dillinger= Turtle
Mad Hatter= Tarsier

I used my furry code to determine what furry each would be. Yeah, it's a mathematical formula.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

mad hatter would be a meerkat!!!


----------



## Koray (Jul 29, 2009)

Scissorhands= ?


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Scissorhands= ?


 Oh yeah, I didn't know that was JD since it came out before I was born (I think)

Edward Scissorhands= Vicuna


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

he would be a sloth scissor like hands or he would be a pokemon lol scyther or scizor


----------



## Shima (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe he got high right before he came?
Yes, you can interpret this any way you'd like.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn pic won't load. But it would be cool if there were a known celebrity who was a furry. It's just that no-one is willing to admit to it because it seems weird to outsiders.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 29, 2009)

Leostale said:


> This is a sign of hope!!!
> Furry fandom is beginning to Be come Popular!!
> In a good way or a bad way?, that is the question?


 


FrancisBlack said:


> [makes generic comment about fursecution and furry pride]


  .


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

i want a furry to interview johnny depp to find out if he reali is a furry


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> i want a furry to interview johnny depp to find out if he reali is a furry


 I'd love to watch that.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

it would be epic and why does my text type backwards sometimes?


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> it would be epic and why does my text type backwards sometimes?


 IDK... (i decay) ...I wish I knew...


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

...gniyona ylaer sti see. there it happened again...


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

I wish I could help.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 29, 2009)

If depp was realy a fur, I guess it would be talked about more often and there would be more members. It would be kind if simmilar to how more people learned about Scientology from Tom cruise. aka one if the most f*cked up religions
Bet it would be controversial like scientology but not as severe


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

hmm u got a point thar and thanks xericoryx =]


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

You're welcome. *bows leik an azin*


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

bows like a what?


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jul 29, 2009)

lmfao


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> bows like a what?


 Asian.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

lol headbangs like a mental patient


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 29, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Not fake. He got in an argument with Stan Lee, too.


 
While wearing the suit?! That must've been the most surreal moment in Comic Con history.

Lee: This is a comic book convention, not a furry convention you dope!

SquirrelDepp: The Fantastic Four are overrated!

Lee: SECURITY!!!


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Lmao that's epic!


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

lulz


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Depp would be a domestic dog and Lee would be a guinea pig.


----------



## Nick (Jul 29, 2009)

I think if it was any other person, everyone would freak out...but since Johnny Depp wins at everything, he's ok to be a furry. 

p.s. and you know he is.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Nick said:


> I think if it was any other person, everyone would freak out...but since Johnny Depp wins at everything, he's ok to be a furry.
> 
> p.s. and you know he is.


 This makes me think what if Obama turned out to be furry?


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

omg what would he be? i bet u bin laden is a furry


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> omg what would he be? i bet u bin laden is a furry


 Obama's a moose. Bin Laden's a mouse.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 29, 2009)

Unlesss I see pictures of him in the suit without a head, I don't believe it.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

lol i would laugh if u said bin laden squirell cos it woulda bin rocky and bullwinkle


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> lol i would laugh if u said bin laden squirell cos it woulda bin rocky and bullwinkle


 It's funny enough that their names are so similar. Obama with s instead of b is Osama and moose with u instead of o is mouse.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> It's funny enough that their names are so similar. Obama with s instead of b is Osama and moose with u instead of o is mouse.



woah mind boggling lulz


----------



## furrygamer84 (Jul 29, 2009)

I request someone draw a jack sparrow furry


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> I request someone draw a jack sparrow furry



I'm sure it's been done...MANY times. Just do a search.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG DO I CARE?!?.............In short, no.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> OMG DO I CARE?!?.............In short, no.



OMG DID YOU CATCH THE SARCASM?!? ......................In short, no.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 29, 2009)

Ticon said:


> OMG DID YOU CATCH THE SARCASM?!? ......................In short, no.



In short yes, but either way i still wouldn't care if Mr depp was or was not furrie.


----------



## Shino (Jul 29, 2009)

As awesome as that would be, I still doubt the validity of who's inside. That, and the wierd angle of the head (for view through the mouth) is really wierd.

Still, if any celeb was going to be, he'd be it...


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

kitedj said:


> woah mind boggling lulz


 Hillarious enough with Bin Laden being a mouse, McCain is a domestic cat.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Shino said:


> As awesome as that would be, I still doubt the validity of who's inside. That, and the wierd angle of the head (for view through the mouth) is really wierd.
> 
> Still, if any celeb was going to be, he'd be it...


 The mascots at all of the schools I've been to have had view through teh mouth.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

lulz


----------



## Asswings (Jul 29, 2009)

Shino said:


> As awesome as that would be, I still doubt the validity of who's inside. That, and the wierd angle of the head (for view through the mouth) is really wierd.
> 
> Still, if any celeb was going to be, he'd be it...



The way I first heard of it was from Mike Mignola's facebook, he posted the story of how Johnny was hiding in the squirrel suit so that he could avoid the rabid fans, and got in an argument with Stan Lee, who walked off in a huff. If you google it, there's a ton more news things talking about the suit... Apparently that media pass around his neck says Johnny Depp as well. It's an Alice In Wonderland media stunt thing, it appears.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

im sorry but ticon ur avatar is so funny


----------



## Bacu (Jul 29, 2009)

At first I was like... "Not another one of these threads"
And then I... "Oh wow."


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 29, 2009)

Bacu said:


> At first I was like... "Not another one of these threads"
> And then I... "Oh wow."


 What made your wow?


----------



## kitedj (Jul 29, 2009)

i think he has already posted here


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

kitedj said:


> i think he has already posted here


 Nope, I checked.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

hmm i wonder what then????


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe it's the part where I said I was a closet emo.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

closet emo???


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not even sure that my parents know what emo is.


----------



## Danale (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> My parents don't let me get into his movies that much.



Why not? Johny Depp provides some wholesome entertainment!




XericOryx said:


> closet emo.



What...what does that even mean?


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Danale said:


> Why not? Johny Depp provides some wholesome entertainment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My dad's a US marshall and he's not too crazy for emoness.


----------



## Takun (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> My dad's a US marshall and he's not too crazy for emoness.



Real emo?  Please enlighten us sir.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

yesh enlighten us oh mighty emoness


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone one ever stop to think that maybe that's not Depp in that fursuit?


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Emo basically means that you're a nerd and society hates you and you try to be badass and pitiful at the same time


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

there is a big emo stereo type out there that they always cut themsleves and shit like that


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah but I don't do that, I just have a fetish for it. ^_^


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

fair nuf


----------



## Shino (Jul 30, 2009)

Emo: "_I want to be different like everyone else! Waaahhh!_"

Remember back when Emo used to be Goth and Goth used to actually be intresting and not a fad?

All the emos should just stop failing at their suicide attempts. The problem would solve itsself...


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2009)

-facepalm-


----------



## Danale (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> My dad's a US marshall and he's not too crazy for emoness.



So get a backbone and stop being emo! Drop and give your dad 20! DO IT MAGGOT!


----------



## Danale (Jul 30, 2009)

ShadowWeaver said:


> Anyone one ever stop to think that maybe that's not Depp in that fursuit?




REALLY!!?!?!?!?!?

MY MIND IS

BLOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

meh i hope it is mr depp then furries would be more popular but on the other hand it would then become a fad


----------



## Rytes (Jul 30, 2009)

well, there goes his career


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

Rytes said:


> well, there goes his career


and what do u mean by that?


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Shino said:


> Emo: "_I want to be different like everyone else! Waaahhh!_"
> 
> Remember back when Emo used to be Goth and Goth used to actually be intresting and not a fad?
> 
> All the emos should just stop failing at their suicide attempts. The problem would solve itsself...


 I'm not like all of those stereotypical emos. I don't cut. But sometimes your stupidity makes me want to.

Ps.  BURN!


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> I'm not like all of those stereotypical emos. I don't cut. But sometimes your stupidity makes me want to.
> 
> Ps.  BURN!


  lol burn in hell man im depressed my friend who i have known since i was 6 is a troll and meh me being a furry its awkward and i had to pick sommin up from his house couldnt look him in the eye let alone look at him


----------



## Shino (Jul 30, 2009)

kitedj said:


> lol burn in hell man im depressed my friend who i have known since i was 6 is a troll and meh me being a furry its awkward and i had to pick sommin up from his house couldnt look him in the eye let alone look at him


 I think you just made my point.

Back on topic:

yeah, headless pics. Validity is doubting here.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing those.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

Heh, lulz. I'm inclined to believe it, but headless pics would be nice yes.

Alright Xeric, I'll bite. What is this magical formula?


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Heh, lulz. I'm inclined to believe it, but headless pics would be nice yes.
> 
> Alright Xeric, I'll bite. What is this magical formula?


 It has to do with the letter at the begenning and the end of the last name. I've matched each letter pair with a certain animal and in some cases, multiple pairs with teh saem animal, such as foxes since they're so popular.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

a headless picture? then he would be dead


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> It has to do with the letter at the begenning and the end of the last name. I've matched each letter pair with a certain animal and in some cases, multiple pairs with teh saem animal, such as foxes since they're so popular.



Very nice =3


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

kitedj said:


> a headless picture? then he would be dead


 Sorry if that was supposed to be a joke, but we mean a picture of him wearing a fursuit without teh head on.

Sorry if I just sounded rude, but I have Aspergers.

And have a nice day.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 30, 2009)

That's a terrible excuse.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

It's not an excuse. It's the truth.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 30, 2009)

You use it as an excuse.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

i have dispraxia and asperges


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> It's not an excuse. It's the truth.



Completely off topic, but I'm just curious... did you used to be "Oryxe" on here earlier in the year? You have a similar name and similar emo tenancies.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 30, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Completely off topic, but I'm just curious... did you used to be "Oryxe" on here earlier in the year? You have a similar name and similar emo tenancies.



BUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTTTEEEEEEEDDDDDD! (maybe)


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Completely off topic, but I'm just curious... did you used to be "Oryxe" on here earlier in the year? You have a similar name and similar emo tenancies.


 I've been an oryx since sometime teh winter of this year. An no this is my first time on this website. I have been on other furry sites though. But if you see this person again, please sue him. Thanks.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You use it as an excuse.


 Not on purpose.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Sorry if I just sounded rude, but I have Aspergers.



Yeah, so? If it's so much a problem, get off the internet and find a damn hugbox. We're mean, here.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 30, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Yeah, so? If it's so much a problem, get off the internet and find a damn hugbox. We're mean, here.



JESUS CHRIST, TICON, STOP BEING SO MEAN :V


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> JESUS CHRIST, TICON, STOP BEING SO MEAN :V



I WOULD TELL YOU TO SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH, BUT IRREVERENT WOULD JUST DELETE MAH POST AGAIN. <3333


----------



## Ratte (Jul 30, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I WOULD TELL YOU TO SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH, BUT IRREVERENT WOULD JUST DELETE MAH POST AGAIN. <3333



But bby I luv dat kind o tawk <3


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 30, 2009)

Ratte said:


> But bby I luv dat kind o tawk <3



Girl, please. Your naughtiness combined with the cuteness of your current avatar is giving me 'frustrations'. 

*Puts bucket on head, screams, walks off muttering dirty things.*


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> *Puts bucket on head, screams, walks off muttering dirty things.*


 Imagining your avatar doing that made me lmao.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> It's not an excuse. It's the truth.



First off, let me tell you that I have asperger's too, so this is not out of prejudice, but another truth.
NO ONE GIVES A FUCK.
Nope, nopbody. No-one elected to have to deal with you just as much as you didn't elect to have it. People might be willing to give you some slack, but you have to work for it. Just please don't make me look like you, so I can continue going about my business without being hated kthx.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 30, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> First off, let me tell you that I have asperger's too, so this is not out of prejudice, but another truth.
> NO ONE GIVES A FUCK.
> Nope, nopbody. No-one elected to have to deal with you just as much as you didn't elect to have it. People might be willing to give you some slack, but you have to work for it. Just please don't make me look like you, so I can continue going about my business without being hated kthx.


 An inconvenient truth.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 30, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> An inconvenient truth.



I bet you're self-diagnosed too, aren't you?


And MakMakMob? You go. <3 I salute you, sir.


----------



## kitedj (Jul 30, 2009)

yes poop indeed


----------



## DarkChaos (Jul 31, 2009)

Wouldn't be the first time a celebrity dressed up like that to get around at Comic-Con.  I believe Adam Savage did this sort of thing last year when he went around as Hellboy?


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 31, 2009)

You know, I don't really care if that was Depp in the suit anymore.  I just want to see a photo of Stan Lee yelling at a guy in a squirrel suit so I can die happy.

Also, I think I caught assburgers from reading this thread.  I'mma sue somebody!


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, it doesn't even matter if it is Depp or not. Furry won't explode if it was the case, and it's not going to die off if it wasn't him. [/thread]


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 31, 2009)

TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> Also, I think I caught assburgers from reading this thread.  I'mma sue somebody!



Don't worry, Assburgers can usually be cured in it's early stages by logging off the web and talking to people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 31, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Yeah, so? If it's so much a problem, get off the internet and find a damn hugbox. We're mean, here.



Have some respect for those with a dissability.

EDIT: Just because someone dresses up in an animal suit doesn't automaticaly make them a furry.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 31, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Have some respect for those with a dissability.
> 
> EDIT: Just because someone dresses up in an animal suit doesn't automaticaly make them a furry.



I respect people who have a disability and work to overcome it, and who don't use it as a catch-all excuse. Read later where I congratulate Makmakmob. Those are the people I respect. People who go OHLOL DON'T MIND ME I HAVE A DISABILITY CATER TO MY MISTAKES? Those people I hold NO respect for.

And I KNOW he's not a furry, gawd. It was a publicity stunt for Alice and Wonderland, and a way for him to walk around Comic Con unmolested. Have you ever BEEN to Comic Con? It's fucking insane. He wouldn't have made it 3 steps without a stupid costume.

The title is a fucking parody of those other damn threads.

/out of patience


----------



## Leostale (Jul 31, 2009)

hmm....
I remember Adam savage(the guy from Myth busters at Discovery channel) was happy to discuss about dodo's(the extinct bird)
heres a proof
it says EXTREME OBSESSION

Maybe, Just maybe he's secretly a furry and has a Dodo as his fursona


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 31, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I bet you're self-diagnosed too, aren't you?
> 
> 
> And MakMakMob? You go. <3 I salute you, sir.


 I'm not self diagnosed. If I were to self diagnose, god knows I'd probably say I was schizophrenic. No, I have aspergers. My grandfather had aspergers. Myself in a past life had aspergers. And that's the way it is.

Ps. My gradfather built a car engine when he was 10.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 31, 2009)

Leostale said:


> hmm....
> I remember Adam savage(the guy from Myth busters at Discovery channel) was happy to discuss about dodo's(the extinct bird)
> heres a proof
> it says EXTREME OBSESSION
> ...


 Lol dodo photo rhymes. Yeah, but you don't see many dodos. But it would be cool.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jul 31, 2009)

That's note enough proof to me.  I have something better.  Google _*Shakira She-Wolf*_.  She seems more furry (although a lil' therian too) than Depp, she's been talking about it, & that is the topic of her current album.

[/thread] ---> [new thread]


----------



## XericOryx (Aug 1, 2009)

Ps. I've been diagnosed with aspergers since I was 3. I didn't know what it was back then.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 1, 2009)

XericOryx said:


> Ps. I've been diagnosed with aspergers since I was 3. I didn't know what it was back then.



So? I don't care. This is the internet.  Don't use a disability as an excuse.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 1, 2009)

You've got to be kidding me.

No, Depp is not a furry.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 1, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> You've got to be kidding me.
> 
> No, Depp is not a furry.




Parody.

You haven't seen the other OMG SO AND SO IS A FURRY threads, have you?

This one was just more funny because it involved a fursuit.


----------

